# Eughh how much of a ***** is this person



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I was looking for rat cages on preloved and this came up

*Luci is 4 months old she is a black and white female rat very loving and beautiful temperament she has NEVER bitten me or anyone else.

She doesnt come with a Cage! reason being I just bought her a new cage which cost me ALOT of money and Ive sold it. She is currently living in a smaller cage till shes rehomed.

I am only rehoming her because my work hours have increased and I find she deserves more than that. She loves lots of attention being held and sitting on your shoulder while you watch TV.

It does break my heart to let her go but I know its for her best interest.*

Im really sure it breaks her heart when she sold her home, which in the pics is a degu/chin cage that had a wire mesh bottom with just a litter tray filled with cat litter - the gravelly stuff too.

Ive msgd the woman saying ill take her, as luck would have it im taking one of my foster dogs to be neutered 10 mins away from her tomorrow so hopefully i can pick her up. I plan to bond the poor girl to my hairless girls.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to avoid freeadds and preloved for this reason, you always want to help when its so obvious the animals suffering


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh bless her, poor little devil. I really do despair of some people
On a lighter note Peach & Pepper are doing really well & will hopefully be intro'd to the trio of younger girls this weekend, so I'll do an update thread. Pepper's still the most reluctant to be held, she prefers to wrap around my neck like a little fur stole


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I know what you mean, ive banned myself from them too but im looking for a new cage for my hairless girls as they are in a critter 3 which isnt my fav type of cage (i have put lino on the shelves for safety). This poor girl just came up and although ive said no more rats for a while i have the space for just one more  i bet shes dying for company too bless her.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope you get her


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh bless her, poor little devil. I really do despair of some people
> On a lighter note Peach & Pepper are doing really well & will hopefully be intro'd to the trio of younger girls this weekend, so I'll do an update thread. Pepper's still the most reluctant to be held, she prefers to wrap around my neck like a little fur stole


Oooh ill be looking forward to an update thread 

I should let you know im against fur as fashion but i think i can make an exception for live fur


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> Oooh ill be looking forward to an update thread
> 
> I should let you know im against fur as fashion but i think i can make an exception for live fur


Not sure what you'd classify Peach as then, as she does the same thing now & then but technically she's not 'fur'


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

So now your telling me your into wearing skin!! Where have i homed these rats too???


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> So now your telling me your into wearing skin!! Where have i homed these rats too???


But rat coats are all the rage this autumn dahlink!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> But rat coats are all the rage this autumn dahlink!


In that case i reckon i could get a sleeve and a bit out of mine :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Great news is im collecting little Luci tommorrow at 10


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Disgusting! Yeah I have been umming and arring recently over three syrians...5 months old...that much go together and they have been reared together!!! If they weren't asking for money i would be there!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Disgusting! Yeah I have been umming and arring recently over three syrians...5 months old...that much go together and they have been reared together!!! If they weren't asking for money i would be there!


You mean they are still together at that age and havnt killed eachother yet! Thats asking for trouble


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

cant wait to meet her


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> You mean they are still together at that age and havnt killed eachother yet! Thats asking for trouble


I know exactly!!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I'm so glad you're able to give her a home, you're a little angel you are!

I have to stay away from gumtree/preloved etc because although I have the space to take any animals that would need my help I just dont have transport to get anywhere so I get really upset and cant stop thinking about all the little ones that need to be saved


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

You say you were getting her at 10 and its now 20 to 2 so where are the photos! Can't wait to see the wee darling x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope you have her now x


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I have her  She is the spitting imagine of my girl Monica too. 

The lady that had her said she didnt have time for her as she is getting a gastric bypass in december and in the time she has now she breeds rabbits and guinea pigs - i feel sorry for them 

I have taken some pics of her butttt you will all have to wait a bit  Im just off to the vets to pick my foster dog up after being neutered, hes not at my local vet either hes at one 40mins away...... 

I may even even a pic of some week old babies to share too


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Oh I'm so glad you're able to give her a home, you're a little angel you are!
> 
> I have to stay away from gumtree/preloved etc because although I have the space to take any animals that would need my help I just dont have transport to get anywhere so I get really upset and cant stop thinking about all the little ones that need to be saved


My friends and family say im crazy 

I understand how frustrating that is too, before i got my own home my parents were a nightmare and i had to beg and plead to be allowed pets when i had the space to home more.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

thats a shame :frown: the amount of rabbits ive seen on gumtree and preloved that are struggling to even be given away free is through the roof and people are breeding more like its a fun project, this may sound horrible but what is she going to do with the babies after her gastric bypass if she cant get rid of them just like her rat? poor things are probably going to be advertised as christmas presents for peoples kids


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunatly some people just dont care and all they see is £££s


----------

